# Throttle Response



## savgaboy (May 23, 2012)

I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, we all do. After i tuned it took A LOT of the hesitation away, but i do believe there is a TSB out for it, that will also solve most of it..


----------



## savgaboy (May 23, 2012)

Well if this is a known problem then Chevy needs to solve it before someone gets hurt. i've almost had 2 wrecks because the car pauses and then decides to go.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will find it one second, there was a member who mentioned it and all, but i can't find the thread


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had that happen when it got really hot outside. I floored it and it choked pulling out into traffic and I thought I was going to get T-boned.

1) Spark plugs gaps - remove them and adjust to .035". There's a huge thread on this issue.
2) Run a higher octane gas than 87.

Throttle response was MUCH improved after the first one, mildly before the first by using higher octane.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...6688-your-spark-plugs-gapped-incorrectly.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I second the recommendation for checking your spark plug gaps and moving up to a higher octane fuel.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's Savannah, GA, I'd absolutely run premium year-round. The heat and humidity do a number to a car's throttle response down there. Running the air conditioning at setting 2 or 3 for 9-10 months of the year definitely won't help, either. 

I'd get the re-flash at the dealer for the hesitation, re-gap the plugs, and run premium in the tank going forward. Also, look into a tune if the hesitation is still there.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's always going to be there since we're running drive-by-wire throttle bodies, but the things mentioned will help a bit. It's worth a try to do these things, but don't expect it to be cured...


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

The Cruze is turbocharged car, Its going to react differently to WOT than an NA car. You kind of have to plan ahead. full boost is not instant, and never has been or will be with any turbocharged vehicle. It takes some time getting used to but once you get the hang of it its a blast. All my cars have been turbocharged for the past 10 years. I cant get enough. B00st is addictive.. and I have an addictive personality.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I owned a turbocharged car before this (a high-pressure turbo that didn't pick up power at all til 2800 RPM). It reacted nothing like this one did before I changed those two things - the Cruze just flat-out choked and acted like it was going to stall (even after revving to 1500 RPM before letting the clutch out).

It runs like I believe it should now. Takes off like a little rocket from a stoplight with next to no turbo lag at all. I really only notice the lag anymore if I shift too early between 2-3 [under 2000 RPM].


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I had that happen when it got really hot outside. I floored it and it choked pulling out into traffic and I thought I was going to get T-boned.
> 
> 1) Spark plugs gaps - remove them and adjust to .035". There's a huge thread on this issue.
> 2) Run a higher octane gas than 87.
> ...


I'm all about improving this problem as I too have the same experience as the Op... I just wanna :banghead: when I hear moving up to higher octane. I vowed never to have to do that when I bought a new car... I went from using higher octane in my last Isuzu because it would knock crazy if I didn't & am so disgusted with gas prices (yea I know, they are down... for now), but living in a large metro area you have to have some get up and went with your vehicle. I've managed to compensate, but **** if I don't have to almost stop to get the jump on traffic. I know, I know M/T, but there to I wasn't going back to that either... maybe I'm lazy, but I want the car to do the work, not me, but I digress.

NOTE: TSB, re-flash... really, that is the 1st I've heard & Monday @ the dealership it was not mentioned.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I bought the Cruze for the same reason; my previous car would only run on 89 or 93 and got a whopping 16 mpg around town. I was annoyed when I thought I'd have to run on high octane again.

To be honest though, it hasn't been as hot, but since I changed the gaps, I've run two tanks of 87 and it runs great!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I bought the Cruze for the same reason; my previous car would only run on 89 or 93 and got a whopping 16 mpg around town. I was annoyed when I thought I'd have to run on high octane again.
> 
> To be honest though, it hasn't been as hot, but since I changed the gaps, I've run two tanks of 87 and it runs great!


I'm going to have to pull the trigger & check the plug gaps myself... I too think that my experience will be like yours, well at least I hope it will. I did the resonator delete two weeks ago & saw an improvement in gas mileage. So, here is hoping the gaps will give back some much needed responsiveness.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> I'm going to have to pull the trigger & check the plug gaps myself... I too think that my experience will be like yours, well at least I hope it will. I did the resonator delete two weeks ago & saw an improvement in gas mileage. So, here is hoping the gaps will give back some much needed responsiveness.


It has across the board with everyone that has done this. Do let us know how it goes though!

How does your exhaust sound now that you removed the resonator? Do you still have the stock muffler?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It has across the board with everyone that has done this. Do let us know how it goes though!
> 
> How does your exhaust sound now that you removed the resonator? Do you still have the stock muffler?


Copy that I most definitely will post my results when I check the gaps. I can't honestly say I've listened or noticed a difference in sound... I don't plan on changing my stock muffler... I just have a chrome tip on it for aesthetics & really looking more for efficiency than sound... looking around for a good price on a K&N drop in, but that is about all I'll be doing.


----------



## savgaboy (May 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> If it's Savannah, GA, I'd absolutely run premium year-round. The heat and humidity do a number to a car's throttle response down there. Running the air conditioning at setting 2 or 3 for 9-10 months of the year definitely won't help, either.
> 
> I'd get the re-flash at the dealer for the hesitation, re-gap the plugs, and run premium in the tank going forward. Also, look into a tune if the hesitation is still there.



What do you mean by getting it re-flashed at dealership?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?




savgaboy,
I understand that this is frustrating. I would suggest that you take your vehicle to your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Last July with my 2011 6M ECO Cruze being brand new and not broken in and in hot and humid weather and running A/C - lag/bog was very noticeable and even dangerous. Subsequently have modded with K&N drop in, Trifecta Tune, 93 octane and the engine is fully broken in and oil is full synthetic Mobil 1 - Cruze is much better now with A/C running. I had a day off on Monday and picked up the spark plug gapping tool and magnetic plug socket, if the weather holds up, I will check and re gap plugs as needed but no more than .03 since I have the Trifecta Tune. My previous drive by wire vehicle was a Supercharged 2002 Mercedes C230K 6M-I do not recall any lag at all with that vehicle. I did noticed a lag on my wife's new 2012 Honda CR-V (2.4 N/A) also a drive by wire throttle vehicle. I was surprised as Honda's are known for excellent running engines/transmissions.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hondas have no torque under 2200 RPM - my mom's 2.4 is the same way. It bogs down very badly if you shift too early into 3rd, so it just sounds like you're driving it like a race car otherwise if you want a linear acceleration through the gears.

In my Volvo, if you ran 87, you could floor the gas in the summer and it would take off at the pace of a VW Beetle til you hit 3000 RPM. Then it'd shove you back in the seat and chirp the tires. 89/93 octane made it much better as it wasn't pulling timing for severe knock with more knock resistant gasoline, but it was still dreadfully slow. A tall first gear coupled with a big turbo, small engine, and no variable valve timing were all to blame for that.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Well i gapped my spark plugs and the car runs way way better if u check my sign i did some mods like a injen short RAM intake with a bigger filter 2.5 piping with an rs type muffler all i can say is that the car feels like it can breathe and pull a lot harder it finally feels more fun to drive. Once my tune it Will feel more responsive not building a race car but i would like to enjoy my car more. Will post a video on my new exhaust soon.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh and i run 93 octane on my car


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed, these turbo engines respond differently than a NA engine. Even at high RPM's it's shift, wait a hair, and then go. Definitely needs some planning instead of instantly going. 

Throttle response on some GM engines isn't all it could be from the factory. Even my old 3800 Series II (L36) Buick had an awful lag before it would kick down and go. A tune took care of that, and made the car drive "like it should". Nothing like mashing the gas at 35 mph, as it would do a 3-1 downshift and rocket forward.


----------



## savgaboy (May 23, 2012)

I checked my spark plug gaps and got the following:
.022
.025
.024
.019

I changed gap to .035 and the crazy idle is completely gone.Throttle response is slightly better. Thank everyone for the post. I really think Chevrolet goofed on this one. I'm going to fill up and check gas mileage and post results later. AWESOME!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

savgaboy said:


> I checked my spark plug gaps and got the following:
> .022
> .025
> .024
> ...


I'll tell you right now that the .019 plug was the biggest cause of your issues. Good work! You can finally enjoy your car!


----------



## Texan (Jun 25, 2014)

I found my plugs were between .021 and .024
Since the factory recommendation is .028, I changed all mine to .032 (split the difference with .028 and .035)
It noticed an immediate improvement in the idle. The acceleration was better as well and didn`t seem to need to shift down or gun it to get going.
I suspect my mpg will improve with this 15 minute adjustment too. (I didn`t realize hoe easy it was to remove the plugs on this engine!)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

there is a throttle response controller/kit that is able to open and close the throttle body to perform ur acceleration, is it necessary


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Hikiet X9 Throttle controller or any other make to assist with Lag. I've been reading the reviews and watching the videos and they look good. I have the 1.6T in Australia.









HIKE IT-X9 Premium Vehicle Specific Pedal Controller with 4 Driving Modes PLUS Auto Selection Mode | HIKE IT


The Hike IT X9 is a High-End throttle response controller that removes response time delays on any vehicle with an electronic fuel pedal (most vehicles made after 2005).




www.hikeit.com.au


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


I have the similar problem


----------



## Hated1 (Oct 19, 2021)

savgaboy said:


> Well if this is a known problem then Chevy needs to solve it before someone gets hurt. i've almost had 2 wrecks because the car pauses and then decides to go.


I heard it has something to do with the throttle instead of the traditional cable it's a sensor and it takes a minute for the sensor to send the signal to the responding unit


----------



## Heatmover (9 mo ago)

savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?





savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


sciphi said:


> Agreed, these turbo engines respond differently than a NA engine. Even at high RPM's it's shift, wait a hair, and then go. Definitely needs some planning instead of instantly going.
> 
> Throttle response on some GM engines isn't all it could be from the factory. Even my old 3800 Series II (L36) Buick had an awful lag before it would kick down and go. A tune took care of that, and made the car drive "like it should". Nothing like mashing the gas at 35 mph, as it would do a 3-1 downshift and rocket forward.


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


----------



## Heatmover (9 mo ago)

savgaboy said:


> I just purchased a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. I've noticed that on take off the car hesitates a second before it goes. Example: pulling into traffic is very dangerous because when I floor it the hesitation sucks. Is anyone else having this issue?


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


iKermit said:


> I will find it one second, there was a member who mentioned it and all, but i can't find the thread


Turn off traction control , it makes the car run terribly, you have to push the pedal half way to the floor before it goes, turn off traction control and you will find that it is a whole different car, and your mileage will increase, the one I am driving jumped 10 miles per gallon


----------

